

Sell your Etsy, Ebay or Craigslist items directly on Twitter. - christeso
http://sellsimp.ly/blog/sell-simply-news/new-chrome-extension/

======
christeso
Chrome Extension is here:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ojaeikpecldleicicn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ojaeikpecldleicicnjdbmlabkgfnkmn)

